
Y Combinator Startup School: Diversity and Inclusion at Early Stage Startups - ganeshkrishnan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8b_urti6iQ
======
mkempe
Compared to the other topics covered, and to be covered, how is this essential
to a successful startup?

~~~
tim333
Probably not essential but it could be quite useful anyhow. I watched the
beginning and it was better than I thought. I worried it would be saying
disregard abilities to make sure you have a mix of skin types etc but there
was some useful things like avoiding the Uber type mess by treating different
people well can lead to better companies. (See "Reflecting on one very, very
strange year at Uber" for the Uber mess).

